# Sonic focus driver



## jeddbe (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello,

I also have this problem which is posted before but got no solutions. Anybody knows how to sovle please?

*sonic focus driver?* ok.... everytime i sign onto my computer this message appears...










tnx


----------



## smbd (May 6, 2005)

Hello!
First, try to reinstall audio drivers

and check this thread, it may help:
http://forums.devshed.com/multimedia-hardware-107/no-audio-device-347940-3.html


----------



## smith_ (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes you need to install your audio driver first.
Check about your sound driver status in Windows Device Manager.


----------

